# Why such low prices on used TRC frames ?



## fast951 (Jan 8, 2005)

I have been watching Ebay and trying to sell a Med TRC Healthnet carbon frame that is in mint conditionon on RBR forums. This frame does not have a scratch on it. I added the carbon seatpost, clamp, FSA headset and Full carbon fork and can not get $ 600.00 for it. Should I wait until spring to sell on Ebay ? Is my asking price to high ? These frame get great reviews and ride great, why the lack of interest ? 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## radare (Sep 28, 2007)

I just bought an alloy TCR frame. I've been watching carbon frames but for the price difference, even when it's only $600, is hard to swallow right after the holidays. For $725 I bought the entire Ultegra SL groupo. Add that to the TCR alloy frame and I have a great machine for under $1000. For me, it's hard to justify the jump to carbon. 

I think you'll have better luck in March or April when the hit of Christmas has passed.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I think when it comes down to used frames and equipment the buyers are more picky and also more knowledgable about their equipment than the average LBS customer and due to that higher end equipment seem to shift faster than medium to low end equipment, while Giant is a known brand it doesn't quite have the same appeal as a Look or one of the more exotic brands - I bought a look frameset with look seatpost and stem in mint showroom condition for $500 and a brand new older frame & fork for $300 on ebay! Of course the timing is important too and perhaps with all the xmas expenses this is not the best time of year as suggested by previous post.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Although the Giant TCR is a great bike they are rather lame to look at.Being a team labeled bike may also bring the value down.


----------



## fast951 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Tanks for feedback*

I was thinking along the same lines. I will wait to put on Ebay later. Thanks


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

There's two things I can think of:

1) Healthnet no longer rides Giants. That matters to some people. It it's not an Advanced, then even more people will not want it.
2) A lot of people are wary of used carbon frames. Don't know the history and there is no warranty.

I don't think you are asking too much. It just may take a while for the right person to come along.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I doubt I'd ever buy a used higher end bike or frame unless I knew the rider- it seems that the more expensive they are the harder wanna' bes beat on them- not saying you did. So there may be some resistance there. It could also be that nobody's thinking about cycling right now- it's cold, wet, etc. Maybe if you wait until Spring when everyone wants to get riding again you'll get a better price. The frame will be older, but its calendar year won't tick over.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Just sold my TCR composite 2*

for $510.00 on eBay. It was in fantastic shape. I think the Giant frames are just plain less desireable especially if its not an Advanced. People are buying used carbon Frames on eBay all the time so I don't think its the fact that its used carbon. Like someone else said previously, you can get a Scott or Look carbon frame for a really nice price, especially if your not in a rush to buy.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

One thing I did in a sale of a buddies Giant was to lower the reserve. People got caught up in the buy, buy, buy, and soon it was up past what I had initially posted it for. The Health Net logo bike also may drag the price down. I have a T-Mobile painted TCR which will also be difficult to unload when I get the hankering for a new frame.


----------

